# Biochemist creates CO2-eating light that runs on algae



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Check this out. 
http://www.geek.com/articles/geek-cetera/biochemist-creates-co2-eating-light-that-runs-on-algae-2012055/


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

That's too fing cool...

Oh wow, talk about an eco-friendly, planet saving, ingenious of a device! Drawing CO2 emissions from our atmosphere and producing light and oxygen as a bi-product! I think trees have some competition now lol


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

It is quite interesting, another site about the lamp indicates up to one ton CO2/lamp/yr. Get these things lining streets in cities and that is some cleaner air.

I don't see them taking over the overhead highway lights (they don't seem bright enough) but along walkways would be a nice addition......I'd even consider one in my own house because they look cool.


----------

